# Applet bring Fehler im Browser



## Fraenk (15. Apr 2005)

Hi,
Ich hab ein problem mit meinem Applet.
Im Appletviewer lauft es wunderbar aber wnn ich es im internetexplorer aufrufe bekomme ich einen java.lang.NullPointerException. Hab mich schonmal im Forum umgeschaut woran das liegen kann aber alles was ich gefunden hab trift ncht zu oder hab net gesehen. Hier ist mein ocde wo der fehler auftritt:

```
public void vars_holen()
   	{
   		//rennen holen
   		try 
		{ 
   	                renn_rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * From rennen where id='"+renn_id+"'");//<-- Hier ist der Fehler
    		renn_rs.next();
   		}catch(SQLException sqle) 
   		{ 
     		info.setText("Dieses Rennen gib es nicht!\n"+info.getText());
   		} 
   		//fahrer 1 holen
   		try 
		{ 
   		fahrer1_rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT auto,tank From spieler where id='"+renn_rs.getString("fahrer1")+"'"); 
    		fahrer1_rs.next();
    		fahrer1_auto =Integer.parseInt(fahrer1_rs.getString("auto"));
    		tank1 = Integer.parseInt(fahrer1_rs.getString("tank"));
    		auto1_rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT ps,max_kmh,sec,gewicht From auto where id='"+fahrer1_auto+"'");
   			auto1_rs.next();
   			ps1 = Integer.parseInt(auto1_rs.getString("ps"));
   			kmh1 = Integer.parseInt(auto1_rs.getString("max_kmh"));
   			sec1 = Float.parseFloat(auto1_rs.getString("sec"));
   			gewicht1 = Integer.parseInt(auto1_rs.getString("gewicht"));
   			start=true;
   		}catch(SQLException sqle) 
   		{ 
     		info.setText("Startplatz nicht besetzt!\n"+info.getText());
   		}
   	}
```

Alle variablen sind da und nicht null soweit ich des festgestellt hab!
Hab die Zeile wo der Fehler auftritt makiert!

Hat jemand eine idee wodran das liegen kann???


----------



## youssef (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo,
in  der zeile wo der fehler kann nur die variable stmt null sein . 
prüf vorher ob du die Verbindung mit der Datenbank erfolgreich war.

Gruss
Youssef


----------



## Fraenk (15. Apr 2005)

Danke weis jetzt den fehler im applet im browser ladet er nicht den treiber deswegen stellt er keine verbindung her


----------

